
Onyx Boox Max 3: E-Ink Android 9 Tablet - tarp
https://shop.boox.com/products/boox-max3
======
pavelmark
Looks amazing! Very excited for this one. Some good information here:
[https://cloudconfusing.com/2019/09/10/e-ink-monitors-
ready-f...](https://cloudconfusing.com/2019/09/10/e-ink-monitors-ready-for-
prime-time/)

